# Buck 27000



## MichiganOutlaw (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello all.  New to the forum due to buying a new home (to us) this summer and we now have two wood stoves and a fireplace.  Other heat source is electric which we will only use in emergencies.  This is the first time in 23 years I will be heating with wood, as we had a wood furnace growing up.  I'll have about 7 cords of seasoned hardwood to get us through the winter.

I have determined that the stove on the main floor is a Regular Buck 27000 (20" wood box opening).  My first question is about the blower.  It turns on the minute you plug it in and doesn't turn off unless you unplug it.  The switch on the lower right side has an up and down position which seems like two different speeds.  I've been reading lots about 3 speed thermostats and such.  I'm not sure if this is working correctly on this stove, or if it is simply a two speed fan that stays on all the time.  Seems crazy that you have to unplug it to turn it off.

I've had a couple of fires the past two mornings and this thing really cranks out the heat!  Thanks for all the help, this forum is great.


----------



## crowescabin (Oct 2, 2015)

Your thermostat must be bad. It has three thermostats on the side that run the fan based on temperature. The switch is thermostat control or hi. You can order new thermostats from https://servicesales.com/stove-parts-c-3.html   Good luck with the stove it's a hungry beast.  I replaced mine this year with a nc-30. I have my old one sitting on the back porch if you want another one.


----------



## cjredd0929 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey guys-

Question for both of you. I recently was able to pick up buck stove 27000 fairly cheap. I went to install it myself and I am running into a few hicups.

First off I got the stove for $50 but it didn't come with the buck stack to connect it to a liner. I can find one on their website but I can't see paying $150 for the part when the stove was so cheap. Do you know where I can find that part cheaper than that?

Also, I talked to a chimney sweeper and he said that it's a good stove but not as efficient as the newer stoves. He said I would probably want to upgrade later on. In that case if I went with a 6" liner and used a reducer would it still draft properly. I would be using it as an insert in an outside chimney that runs about 20 feet. If I did a 6" I would not need to change the liner when I installed a newer model in a few years.

I am trying to save some money on oil this year and any advice you can give would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## MichiganOutlaw (Oct 4, 2015)

cjredd0929 said:


> Hey guys-
> 
> Question for both of you. I recently was able to pick up buck stove 27000 fairly cheap. I went to install it myself and I am running into a few hicups.
> 
> ...



Not sure I'll be much help since this is out first experience with wood stoves and the Buck 27000.  The 8" stack coming out the top goes into our interior chimney and is reduced to 6" prior to entering the flue.  It drafts really well with the few fires I've built so far.  Even though you only paid $50 for the stove, having to buy some new parts will still be much cheaper than a new stove (quality stove).  These Bucks seem to have a good reputation and are great stoves, although not as efficient as you have said.  I'm going to run this stove this year and maybe upgrade next year.  Good luck!


----------



## crowescabin (Oct 4, 2015)

I think you could do it with a reducer but you'll have some smoke spill out when you open both doors at the same time. As far as the stack connecter I have no clue , maybe a welding shop could fab you up something.


----------



## dafattkidd (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey Outlaw, congratulations on the new house. I have a few questions: You said you have two stoves, what is the other stove? Would you consider selling the buck- let's say you get $150-200), and buying an inexpensive but high quality new stove like and Englander NC30. This would save you a ton on wood consumption, would only cost a few hundred dollars more and you do the install once (instead of installing the Buck then replacing it down the line). Is this something you would consider?


----------



## crowescabin (Oct 4, 2015)

dafattkidd said:


> Hey Outlaw, congratulations on the new house. I have a few questions: You said you have two stoves, what is th other stove? Would you consider selling the buck- let's say you get $150-200), and buying an inexpensive but high quality new stove like and Englander NC30. This would save you a ton on would consumption, would only cost a few hundred dollars more and you do the install once (instead of installing the Buck then replacing it down the line). Is this something you would consider?



After two winters with the buck that's exactly what I did. Can't wait to see the difference the nc30 makes.


----------



## dafattkidd (Oct 4, 2015)

Outlaw, if you keep the Buck the issue with the fan may not be worth fixing. I have the thermostatic switch option on my fan for my insert, but I never us it. I always operate the fan manually (turn it on and off as I want). A cheaper solution may be to plug the insert fan into a power strip that has a switch on it.  Then, build a fire, let it heat up, hit the switch when you're ready to run the fan. You can get real fancy fan get one of these.


----------



## MichiganOutlaw (Oct 5, 2015)

dafattkidd said:


> Hey Outlaw, congratulations on the new house. I have a few questions: You said you have two stoves, what is the other stove? Would you consider selling the buck- let's say you get $150-200), and buying an inexpensive but high quality new stove like and Englander NC30. This would save you a ton on wood consumption, would only cost a few hundred dollars more and you do the install once (instead of installing the Buck then replacing it down the line). Is this something you would consider?



Other stove is a Fisher Grandpa Bear in the family room in the basement.  I was going to buy an NC 30 but decided to run the Buck for this year.  I'm going to keep an eye on prices in the spring and see if I can get one on sale.


----------



## Fastdonzi (Oct 5, 2015)

I Ran a Buck 27000 for 14yrs, Just replaced it a few weeks ago. Gave away the Stove, Adapter, Pipe Connector,etc... It puts out great heat, But you will be getting up in the night to fill it.. That was the wifes job, She made me spend the 2.7K to get one that'll burn thru the night so she doesn't have to get up now... Replace all your gaskets now before the full on season starts.... Good Luck


----------

